# Self Sticking Silicone Tape for Attachments ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone use self sticking thin (.020) silicone tape for attachment of bands/tubes ? I think it would make pseudo tube making easy and easy for pouch to band/tube attachment.

Just saw this tape on the MoCap web site as I'm ready to order some more .346 PVC caps for my Stealth Fighters and my re-do of the Barnett Black Widows, the Black Widows are coming out nice and clean !

Just wondering out loud !

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

When I have a double flatband setup, that is, two flatbands on each side, and I 'm about to tie them to the forks, between each set I attach a very small piece of (double-sided) carpet tape at the very ends of the set. This keeps the two bands from sliding over each other and creating a misalignment as I tie them to the forks.

I hope that this gives you some idea.

Happy Holiday,

Mike


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> IMG_1557.JPG
> 
> When I have a double flatband setup, that is, two flatbands on each side, and I 'm about to tie them to the forks, between each set I attach a very small piece of (double-sided) carpet tape at the very ends of the set. This keeps the two bands from sliding over each other and creating a misalignment as I tie them to the forks.
> 
> ...


Mike, I have used a small bit of double face tape on pseudo tubes to keep them aligned.

This silicone is to wrap around the tubes and bind them together. So instead of tying rubber bands or using cuffs you just wrap and that is it, as they sticks to itself and has a 300% stretch rate.

Rolls can be bought in 1 inch and 1.5 inch widths, which you would cut 1/8 or 1/4 strips width wise. In effect on a 1 inch length piece you would have 3 inches of wrap on band/pouch attachment or any other attachment .. For me, this could be very interesting as it makes attachment fast and easy .... the tape is expensive but figuring the small amount you will be using and aggravation saved, for me, it could be worth it.

I have a small sample that was sent when I was testing PVC caps, so I may give it a try tomorrow.

wll


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

wll said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_1557.JPG
> ...


New things are always interesting. An accompanying video with tying process(es) videoed would be the best.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> New things are always interesting. An accompanying video with tying process(es) videoed would be the best.
> 
> Mike, I have used a small bit of double face tape on pseudo tubes to keep them aligned.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether you're referring to wllI or me, but for my technique, just sandwich the two bands together so they adhere to each other, then it is easy to tie them as if they are one band, to its fork. Of course you'd do the same with the other two bands - adhere them together and attach them as if they were one band, to their fork. The tying part is standard operation, union rules, OSHA compliance. A video, or at least some images, would be helpful to understand what wii is attempting to explain.

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What I'm talking about is instead of using rubber bands or strips of rubber, use this tape as it only adheres to itself. it could be useful, my next pseudo tube change I'll try it and post it here.

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was shooting flats, double and then would have experienced the same problem more pronounced if I hadn't learned on the doubles. I was shooting an A+ OTT. I was not using tape or any other means to keep things aligned. The first time I tied all was aligned. And when I brought the bands up and over the forks there was a buckle with the inner band. I thought that I had messed up and repeated with same results. I then studied what was happening because I started with things aligned, only not to like the results. What was happening was there were two bands going over the forks. The inner band made a smaller radius than outer band causing inner band to buckle because after tying it was longer. I now lay the bands untied in the proper place and then bring them back over the fork before tying. The inner band always extends farther down the fork than the outer and I have no more buckling bands.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Does anyone use self sticking thin (.020) silicone tape for attachment of bands/tubes ? I think it would make pseudo tube making easy and easy for pouch to band/tube attachment.
> 
> Just saw this tape on the MoCap web site as I'm ready to order some more .346 PVC caps for my Stealth Fighters and my re-do of the Barnett Black Widows, the Black Widows are coming out nice and clean !
> 
> ...


You might want to check out 3M Rubber Splicing Tape (not a regular PVC electrical tape) at Amazon, for the heck of it.

And also for the heck of it, you might appreciate a happy new year wish, at no extra cost. :wave:

Take care, bro'

Mike


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use self sticking thin (.020) silicone tape for attachment of bands/tubes ? I think it would make pseudo tube making easy and easy for pouch to band/tube attachment.
> ...


Thanks buddy for the info, and a happy new year to you too ;- )

wll


----------

